# 5,300 U.S. water systems are in violation of lead rules



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

And we get in trouble for lead dust.

I have not looked into the testing for drinking water and lead, How much different is lead in our drinking water vs paint? When being tested for lead in your body how do they determine where the lead came from? Paint or water?

This is making me wonder, I have to check into this more.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/28/us/epa-lead-in-u-s-water-systems/index.html


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I was working at a hardware store that had copper fittings. After the EPA changed the allowable limit for lead in copper fittings they had to through away over $7000.00 worth of perfectly good fittings because the trace amount of lead in them would cause any water that ran through them to go over the new EPA threshold for safe drinking water. All that is happening is the old systems with the old fittings are getting small amounts of lead leaching into them, that five years ago would have been considered within standards. Now, since the EPA lowered the allowable lead limit, they are all contaminated.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Imagine how many fittings have been sweated with 50/50 solder. I could practically double as a battery terminal considering how much lead I may have drank.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Imagine how many fittings have been sweated with 50/50 solder. I could practically double as a battery terminal considering how much lead I may have drank.


Exactly. Millions of homes have copper pipes and brass fittings that leach lead into the drinking water and no relationship has ever been proven between them and lead poisoning. The EPA changed the safe threshold for exposure under duress from the environmental crowd to appease them. That's the only thing that put Flint's water out of compliance in the first place.

Just like how my blood sugar levels have stayed in the same range since 1990 but two years ago I was diagnosed diabetic. The doctor said the threshold changed a few years ago, therefore now I'm diabetic.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> CApainter said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine how many fittings have been sweated with 50/50 solder. I could practically double as a battery terminal considering how much lead I may have drank.
> ...


The only time I see a Dr is when I break a bone, throw my back out, or if in an accident. I refuse to go otherwise. It seems like every year they lower the threshold. My entire family is now diabetic, except me. I feel normal so no need to be checked out.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> The only time I see a Dr is when I break a bone, throw my back out, or if in an accident. I refuse to go otherwise. It seems like every year they lower the threshold. My entire family is now diabetic, except me. I feel normal so no need to be checked out.


Wow. I'm 100% in the same boat Dave. I once went 24 years straight without seeing a doctor until my wife started grinding on me about it.

However, at the age of 46 I have to think I should cut back on being stubborn and go back again. I just don't like it when they do 'that thing'.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow. I'm 100% in the same boat Dave. I once went 24 years straight without seeing a doctor until my wife started grinding on me about it.
> 
> However, at the age of 46 I have to think I should cut back on being stubborn and go back again. I just don't like it when they do 'that thing'.


Get a younger female doctor. It makes "that thing" go a lot smoother if you know what I mean. (nudge,nudge winky winky.)


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I told you!

Man that feels good.

All this crying and whining about lead dust. Compliance, rules, procedures etc.

We worry about the impact of lead dust on a one week project, meanwhile the home owner is drinking lead, fluoride and other heavy metals day after day. 

I have been saying this for quite some time.


----------

